# Bersa .380 CC rusting problem?



## jetchey321 (Nov 20, 2007)

I obtained my TN carry license last week and have been carrying the CC .380 in an ankle holster for about 12-14 hours a day. I have begun to notice some rusting along the slide that rests against my ankle. The holster shows no sign of moisture, and I am carrying with full length socks. I was wondering if there is anything I can do to prevent this from happening. I cleaned the gun this past weekend and successfully removed 99% of the rust, but i don't want to see a practically new gun rust away.


----------

